# apple TV et iPad



## mugengen (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

je pense dans les jours à venir acheter un mini ipad (4g) et un apple tv qui sera associé à un vidéoprojecteur pour faire mes cours.

*Premiere question : *pour que l'appletv face la recopie vidéo je vais devoir créer un réseau. ce dernier pourra t-il être créée par mon ipad 4g en activant le hot spot wifi ?

*Deuxième question si la première réponse est positive :* mon forfait data ne risque t'il pas de réduire à vitesse grand V en faisant ainsi ?

Merci pour vos réponses, je suis un peu perdu


----------



## Herugul (21 Novembre 2013)

Tu peux t'acheter un petit point d'accès wifi pour te créer un LAN privé pour ton iPad mini et ton Apple TV. Ça te fait qu'un petit boitier supplémentaire. Bien sûr tous le monde verra le point d'accès dans la liste des réseaux wifi mais avec un mot de passe correcte, c'est plus que suffisant pour un tel usage. L'installation n'en sera d'ailleurs pas plus longue (une prise secteur supplémentaire).


----------

